# Well, that was easy...why didn't I do this before?



## Anom (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I've finally decided to start becoming an active part of the discussions that go on around here and since I'm an FA (or at least figuring out my feelings about it lol) I thought this was the most appropriate place to post.


----------



## Tad (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome! Jump right in


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome. If you're like most, discussion with others who share your preference is a good, liberating thing.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Aug 14, 2011)

It is indeed easy!

Though your question was rhetorical, I know the reason I didn't post for the longest time is that I wanted to avoid drama... then it dawned on me that I can just avoid those threads entirely and be set anyway.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 14, 2011)

MadLordOfMilk said:


> It is indeed easy!
> 
> Though your question was rhetorical, I know the reason I didn't post for the longest time is that I wanted to avoid drama... then it dawned on me that I can just avoid those threads entirely and be set anyway.



WHAT? what are you trying to say? You're trying to avoid drama? Well Drama has found you mister I will not be ignored !!! ARGGGG!!!!!


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Aug 14, 2011)

Lamia said:


> WHAT? what are you trying to say? You're trying to avoid drama? Well Drama has found you mister I will not be ignored !!! ARGGGG!!!!!


Oh no... no. no. NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happy:


----------



## Lamia (Aug 14, 2011)

MadLordOfMilk said:


> Oh no... no. no. NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happy:



lol I had a dream the other night that I chased a little fat gnome through my dad's yard and he jumped down a hole. I reached in the hole and got him and when I pulled him out that's exactly what he was saying...

no nonnononononoNOOOOO!!!! 

I cuddled him against his will and said shhhh it's ok lil guy. 

BTW welcome Anom


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 14, 2011)

Anom said:


> Hey guys, I've finally decided to start becoming an active part of the discussions that go on around here and since I'm an FA (or at least figuring out my feelings about it lol) I thought this was the most appropriate place to post.



Cool. Welcome.


----------



## BitsySpider (Aug 16, 2011)

Right on, I wish I could join you. I always come back here intending to be more active in the community but then I always get too scared and resort back to lurking mode instead.


----------



## J34 (Aug 19, 2011)

BitsySpider said:


> Right on, I wish I could join you. I always come back here intending to be more active in the community but then I always get too scared and resort back to lurking mode instead.



Happens to me at times too. Sometimes I don't find anything on any of the threads and go to another site. If you don't find anything to discuss then strike up a new thread


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

Anom said:


> Hey guys, I've finally decided to start becoming an active part of the discussions that go on around here and since I'm an FA (or at least figuring out my feelings about it lol) I thought this was the most appropriate place to post.



Define "active."


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 26, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Define "active."



Someone who takes the time to offer their viewpoint and input into a conversation or thread when it's most convenient for them, as often as they can.

At least that's what I've always thought it to mean (in relation to discussion boards).


----------



## Shan34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lamia said:


> lol I had a dream the other night that I chased a little fat gnome through my dad's yard and he jumped down a hole. I reached in the hole and got him and when I pulled him out that's exactly what he was saying...
> 
> no nonnononononoNOOOOO!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh I loved this. Tried to rep you because it's simply awesome and rep worthy...but it wont let me :really sad:


----------

